# OTI G3 vs. Trevala F (Need help deciding.)



## Kenton

So i am within a day of ordering a new jigging rod. Matching it with a Talica 10 single speed. Fishing within 12 miles from the pass and targeting snapper, grouper, aj, and king. I have been researching the crap out of Trevala and Trevala F. They look great. But today i ran across a company called Ocean Tackle International. They have a rod called the G3, which has now been eclipsed by the Fathom Blade. Does anyone have any insight to these rods? I have used a Trevala with a Torsa and was surprised by the lightness. But was not impressed with the amount of backbone i thought the rod would have. i.e my fight with a 26" AJ was a bit over dramatic for a rod of this "line rating". Which i know Shimano over rates thier lines. So any info would be great. Thanks guys!


----------



## lobsterman

Not even a close decision. The OTI blows the Trevalla away. I have 3 OTI's and 2 Trevallas. No comparison.


----------



## Kenton

lobsterman said:


> Not even a close decision. The OTI blows the Trevalla away. I have 3 OTI's and 2 Trevallas. No comparison.


So spend the extra $50 and get the G3 then huh? Alright. Will do. 
I planned on getting the OTI-3103-56C, It's the 5'6 60-100lb rating Casting Rod. I will be doing alot more bottom fishing than jigging but like to have the option. I know a 600gram rod is a lot, but i like having the ass if needed.


----------



## lobsterman

Kenton said:


> So spend the extra $50 and get the G3 then huh? Alright. Will do.
> I planned on getting the OTI-3103-56C, It's the 5'6 60-100lb rating Casting Rod. I will be doing alot more bottom fishing than jigging but like to have the option. I know a 600gram rod is a lot, but i like having the ass if needed.


That rod has it, my buddy winched up about a 50# aj with that rod and an Avet HX 2 speed in a nano second. But honestly G3 blows Trevalla away as far as backbone. I have 2 - 400 gr and a 300 gr as well. Great jigging sticks.


----------



## Kenton

What about weight wise. Do they seem lighter? Oh, an di guess the 600g rods are totally bought out. I am going with the 400g. WHats the largest fish you have horsed with the 400g? Thanks for intel.


----------



## lobsterman

Kenton said:


> What about weight wise. Do they seem lighter? Oh, an di guess the 600g rods are totally bought out. I am going with the 400g. WHats the largest fish you have horsed with the 400g? Thanks for intel.


65# aj and 30 # gag.


----------



## lobsterman

Kenton, As a matter of fact the avatar pic is about a 45# aj on my 400 gr OTI spinning rod, not that you can see it that well. But you can definitely tell it does have twice the backbone as the Trevala.


----------



## bombtosser

lobsterman is right. i OTI rods put a spankin on the trevela series jigging rods. they have a better backbone, and more flex at the tip.. you can't go wrong. who's a dealer around here? J&M?


----------



## jjam

bombtosser said:


> lobsterman is right. i OTI rods put a spankin on the trevela series jigging rods. they have a better backbone, and more flex at the tip.. you can't go wrong. who's a dealer around here? J&M?


I got mine @ Hot Spots...600g - love it...now I guess I need to try out the 400g

What's the preferred reel to match up LM for both the 600 & 400g???...

I presently hv Torium 30's & Tyrnos 12 but want to upgrade the 30's for sure..

Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## lobsterman

jjam said:


> I got mine @ Hot Spots...600g - love it...now I guess I need to try out the 400g
> 
> What's the preferred reel to match up LM for both the 600 & 400g???...
> 
> I presently hv Torium 30's & Tyrnos 12 but want to upgrade the 30's for sure..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jimmy


The ultimate little reel for jigging is the Jigging Master but Avet threatened a law suit so they pulled them off the US market. Another awesome reel is the Aleutchnos 12 C, The Avet Raptor JX and the Shimano Tallica II. You couldn't give me another Torium. I have a Saltist wich is Daiwas answer to the Torium.


----------



## Chris V

Star Paraflex--- hands down my favorite jigging rod


----------



## bombtosser

chris, do they make a paraflex for a conventional setup? how much is it?


----------



## lobsterman

bombtosser said:


> chris, do they make a paraflex for a conventional setup? how much is it?


 
Star Rods Plasma Jigging Rods/Star Plasma Jigging Rods/Plasma Jigging Rods/Plasma Rods: Island Discount Tackle - Saltwater Fishing, Freshwater Fishing, Rods and Reels


----------



## Chris V

The Paraflex series all retail for 189.99-199.99 and come in both spinning and conventional. The Plasma is equally badass if not more but also sets you back over 300 bucks. It is truly unbreakable _on a fish_, might not survive a tailgate though. When I played with one back in January I pulled as hard as possible even highsticking and was unable to break them.


----------



## bill1000

*bill1000*

I own four conventional Trevalas and I recently purchaced a OTI spinning 350g Fathom Blade. The Trevalas are not bad but they don't compare to the OTI. I also own three Hopper spinning rods (500g,600g and 270g)) from Captain Harry's in Miami which I actually think are superior to the Trevalas even though they cost less. As far as reels go I have 2 Accurate 665W two speeds and one Accurate 870 two speed. I use these for conventional jigging. I also have two Shimano Saragosa 18000 spinning reels that I really like. All of the above can be used for almost any use,(jigging,bottom fishing, trolling etc.) but I prefer jigging.


----------



## lobsterman

bill1000 said:


> I own four conventional Trevalas and I recently purchaced a OTI spinning 350g Fathom Blade. The Trevalas are not bad but they don't compare to the OTI. I also own three Hopper spinning rods (500g,600g and 270g)) from Captain Harry's in Miami which I actually think are superior to the Trevalas even though they cost less. As far as reels go I have 2 Accurate 665W two speeds and one Accurate 870 two speed. I use these for conventional jigging. I also have two Shimano Saragosa 18000 spinning reels that I really like. All of the above can be used for almost any use,(jigging,bottom fishing, trolling etc.) but I prefer jigging.


Bill, I have to agree with you on the Hoppers also. I have a Barefoot which is the same blank as the Hopper and it is a fun little rod with a major attitude, just ask Bombtosser.


----------



## dailysaw

ah George dont talk so bad about the toriums. u know mine is still pulling in large keeper ajs with not the first problem. its the 20 spooled with 50 power pro. 2 and a half years old. accurate makes a bad ass jigging reel and tailfisher has a twinspin still for sale. if you have a chance put your hands on a evolution jijjing rod. the are solid carbon and i have yet to break 1 or come close to maxing it out. i have tried many times to break it as i like to put my gear to the test. hands down the best jigging bottom fishing rod on the market.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Kenton said:


> WHats the largest fish you have horsed with the 400g? Thanks for intel.


200lb Bluefin for me. I couldn't believe you would ever need anything more than a 400g rod of any variety in the gulf. You can deep drop with it or bust the biggest yellowfin the gulf has to offer with ease.

These days my go to rod is a 200g w/ 12C and only grab something heavier if I need to drop a heavier jig because of depth or current.


----------



## Kenton

Picked up my 400g OTI G3 today. Very nice rod. Can't wait to purchase the Talica 10 for it. Should be a SUPER light setup. Anyone know the going price per yard of 50lb braid? Where is the cheapest place to get it spooled. I will need about 500 +/- yards of it. Thanks for everyone's comments and support. I got a LOT of knowledge from this thread. You guys are great. Tight lines!


----------



## lobsterman

Go with Tuf Line XP. You will be real impressed with that rod.


----------



## Kenton

lobsterman said:


> Go with Tuf Line XP. You will be real impressed with that rod.


I was looking at the Tuf Line. Price is very reasonable. How does the line compare to other super lines? Like PP.


----------

